# Tinnitus Advice



## Lard Armstrong (4 Dec 2011)

I recently developed a quite serious case of this, following illness and ear surgery. The sound is like a cross between the noise when you're on a plane and a lorry engine. It's quite loud most of the time.

I am losing sleep and it also affects my balance and my bike handling. It's dead annoying too.

Any advice ?


----------



## Milo (5 Dec 2011)

I suffer at the ripe young age of 22. I went to the doctor who referred me to have an MRI scan which did not pick up anything. I was then more or less told I would have to live with it


----------



## G-Zero (5 Dec 2011)

I've had it for years in both ears, more of a high pitched constant whistle. 

Had loads of tests & scans and pretty much like Milo, I was told nothing could be done and it was something I would have to put up with.

I notice it less when I'm busy and concentrating on other things, but as soon as things quieten down around me, it comes to the fore and is a bind, especially noticeable when trying to sleep.

I've heard _(pardon the pun)_ that some foods make the condition worse (cheese, chocolate, wine) and also that there is some sort of noise reduction therapy available, but I manage on the little sleep that I do get, so I've never felt the need to explore alternative avenues; and I'm not prepared yet to cut out some of my favourite foods and drink.


----------



## HaloJ (5 Dec 2011)

I've suffered with it for longer than I remember. I only actually found out I had tinnitus when I remarked to a colleague in a perfectly quite office about the sound of silence being a soothing "wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee". 

The knack is to not concentrate on it, especially if it's disturbing you. Harder to do than say I know. If it's disturbing you as your trying to sleep and you just can't get it off your mind play some soothing music and go to sleep using that instead.


----------



## Mozzy (5 Dec 2011)

Mother-in-law has suffered most of her life. We have been backwards and forwards to all and sundry. No cure for her as yet sadly; although I suspect no two types/individuals are the same; perhaps similar.

I was told, but have not yet researched it, so know very little, that there is a way to have grommets fitted to the ears which emit ( I assume a white type noise) which is allegedly supposed to match and cancel out the Tinnitus for you. I understand from source it is only privately available. Again from what I was told, the white type noise is not audible as it is above or below human tolerances. One does apparantly cancel out the other quite successfully.

I asked Mum if it was something she would think about; and it has been met with a resounding no thus far.

Despite test after test the 'experts' have not yet been able to nail it down as to why or where specifically it is coming from … in Mums case anyway; which is greatly disappointing.


----------



## sdr gb (5 Dec 2011)

Another sufferer here. Mine started after a left ear infection approx 12 years ago. Now I am totally deaf in that ear and can only hear the Tinnitus. Like Milo and G-Zero, I had all the tests to be told there was nothing they could do.

The only advice I can offer is to go and see your GP about it, particular as you are having balance issues. The Dr prescribed me Betahistine Hydrochloride which is supposed to help the blood flow in the inner ear thus relieving the pressure that causes the ringing and balance issues. With me, they helped the balance side of things but I've not noticed any reduction in the level of Tinnitus.

Hopefully, it will get better as your ear heals following the surgery. If it doesn't then as has already been said, there isn't much they can do to get it to stop. I was told that standing near running water such as a tap or river can sometimes lessen the symptoms for a while. As HaloJ says, play some music so your not concentrating on the ringing. The busier you are, the less you'll notice it. I started noticing mine more as soon as I started reading this thread.


----------



## Asa Post (5 Dec 2011)

Just in case any new sufferers don't know about it:

http://www.tinnitus.org.uk/


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2011)

Pardon. What did you all say ? Fellow sufferer here - had it as long as I can remember - high pitched whistle. Hearing is 'normal' but I wouldn't say good, as I struggle when there is lots of background noise. Never had any scans - hearing tests come back normal though.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (5 Dec 2011)

I suffer too, but only in a fairly minor way. Seems to be worse after being out on the drink, so wonder if there's some kind of link to dehydration??

Anyway Mrs Sandwich Monster, who is an audiologist, would think me most remiss if I weren't to say to you: "Go to your GP and get them to refer you to an audiologist", rather than guessing at what it might be...


----------



## Blue (5 Dec 2011)

Mrs Blue is a sufferer and got a white noise device on the NHS - it's a bit like a mini hearing aid to look at. This can be used at night to aid sleep.


----------



## GM (5 Dec 2011)

And another one here! I've had it for at least 30 years, tried everything to no avail. It got so bad a couple years ago to the point where I just wanted to scream, so I asked my GP to see a specialist. The first thing they said 'sorry but there's no cure, but we would like to do some research'. One of the best things I've found to help at bedtime is the 'Under Pillow Speaker' connected to a CD player with some ambient music, the sound of waves, and birds etc. I got mine from Maplin's.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2011)

Another one here, I've had it for years, very mild though, only aware of it if its very quiet, sounds like the hiss on a short wave radio, I've just lived with it rather than try and get something done about it, its better some days than others, if it gets worse I'll speak to the doctor.


----------



## aberal (5 Dec 2011)

I've had it for about 5 years. Both ears, sometimes one ear worse than the other. I find it hard to tell whether it comes or goes or whether I just sometimes notice it more. If I think about it, like now - reading this thread, it becomes very noticeable. Other times, I can spend hours unaware of it. I very quickly resigned myself to the fact that it will probably never go away, although apparently in some people it does. Advice? Best thing to do is accept it, live with it, ignore it. Tell yourself at least your not living with something terminal, or chronic pain or something. It's just a noise which doesn't actually exist except inside your head. Don't pay any attention to those (usually American) "how I cured tinnitus websites". They are quackery. White noise, on the other hand, can help and you can download some online. Mine doesn't affect my balance though, so maybe your Doc could help with that - though my experience is that they aren't very helpful.


----------



## Doseone (5 Dec 2011)

Another here. Mine is the high pitched whistle variety. I notice it less when I'm busy, but it's more noticeable in quieter surroundings (like right now) and particularly when I'm going to sleep. I tend to listen to music or the radio very quietly on earphones when I'm trying to get to sleep. It may not work for everybody but it really helps me. Had it for years but I haven't seen the GP about it as always assumed you can't do much about it.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2011)

I suffer from it too, as well as being a bit hard of hearing. I definitely notice it more in the morning if I have had been drinking alcohol the night before.


----------



## Steve H (6 Dec 2011)

Had it in my right ear for about 15 months now following a virus last summer. 

When I went to the GP around the third or fourth time with it still not going away, I was told there wasn't really anything that could be done about it.

What may be interesting to you if you are finding it tough to adjust - the doctor did offer me 'tinnitus councilling'. I didn't take it, but I'm guessing this might be a useful way of learning to live with it if you are struggling to sleep etc.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2011)

The councelling stuff is worth considering - it teaches you how to 'deal with it' - I've got a six week course (2.5 hours a week) coming up in January to learn how to deal with my nerve pain in my arm - worth looking into.


----------



## Ellis456 (8 Dec 2011)

Had my t since I was young, just learnt to live with it, can only hear it when it's quiet at night but sometimes I can get different variations of the noise at night, I also sometimes get t spikes, those sudden spikes of loud t that last 5-10 seconds, horrible.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (8 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all your advice, I would love to hear counselling experiences.

I find that earphones work, but I need to listen to something more boring (whale noise perhaps ? ), the podcasts I have been listening to seem to interesting and keep me awake :-)

I am having a hearing aid fitted next month, not sure if this will help or not, more follows. 

Ciao Bellas.


----------



## Sumo1973 (11 Mar 2012)

Hello all I am a keen cyclist .. I regularly cycle moderate distance . however have developed tinnitus. I would like to know more if cycling is proven to be exaggerate tinnitus . Should one discontinue cycling.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (11 Mar 2012)

I acquired mine after Ear surgery, cycling doesn't have any impact on it in my case. I did 40 iles today and it is no worse after than when I left the house.


----------



## col (11 Mar 2012)

I have it in a milder way, sort of a humming in the background. But I found a gadget that imitated raining noises did it for me when I needed to get to sleep.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (12 Mar 2012)

I use Sleepmaker iPhone app, with a pillow speaker. It helps.


----------



## bicyclos (12 Mar 2012)

I have it as well. Right ear the worse. The noise has changed over the years (25yrs) and get it more if I am over tired especially after work, its like a low level drone drifting back and forth or like a clothes drier rumbling away in the distance. About twenty years ago my tinnitus was like two people whispering where you just can't make out whats being said, which frightened me a little bit as I was aware of it sometimes when I was dreaming and woke me up on occasions. I get a "boom,boom boom" noise which has made me jump out of bed a few times and look out of the window, like somebody banging on the front door. Thankfully not very often. I have learnt to live with it and can sleep no probs......its rumbling away now as I type.....


----------



## slowmotion (12 Mar 2012)

Mine started about four years ago as a high-pitched "white noise". I think it's become a bit louder over time but it really doesn't bother me at all. I mentioned it (together with a bunch of other stuff) to a friend. "How old are you, Martin?". I told him.
"What do you expect!!!!. YOU'RE AN OLD GIT".

Quite so.


----------



## User16625 (13 Mar 2012)

Lard Armstrong said:


> I recently developed a quite serious case of this, following illness and ear surgery. The sound is like a cross between the noise when you're on a plane and a lorry engine. It's quite loud most of the time.
> 
> I am losing sleep and it also affects my balance and my bike handling. It's dead annoying too.
> 
> Any advice ?


 

Chances are theres nothing you can do about it. Cant you ask your GP to refer you to an ENT? I have tinnitus which seems to come on bad sometimes, maybe for weeks. Other times it goes away. Mine sounds like a high frequency ringing but doesnt affect my balance. If it affects you balance then your medically unfit to be on the road. You could get in serious trouble if you have an accident and the cops find out. If you drive, then you most likely will be required to report you condition to DVLA.


----------



## Lard Armstrong (13 Mar 2012)

I am under the care of an ENT consultant, but basically little can be done. I have been cleared to drive now but it can be very frustrating and disruptive.

Thanks for all your insights and advice.


----------



## pig on a bike (15 Mar 2012)

Have heard that a heatlh product called Ginkgo Biloba over time can help.


----------



## Globalti (16 Mar 2012)

I've had it mildly for as long as I can remember but in the last 6 months it had become much louder. It seems to be worst when I'm tired. I ignore it for 99.9% of the time. Suffering from tinnitus is a bit like driving a Land Rover - if the noise irritates you, turn up the radio!


----------



## 02GF74 (19 Mar 2012)

don't have it fortunately but my final year project was related to this..... and that was may years ago. there a different causes so in some cases drugs can be used to treat it but mostly a masker - a hearing aid device that plays white noise - the noise you get when a radio is off-tune - can help.


----------



## Zofo (27 Mar 2012)

Lard Armstrong said:


> I recently developed a quite serious case of this, following illness and ear surgery. The sound is like a cross between the noise when you're on a plane and a lorry engine. It's quite loud most of the time.
> 
> I am losing sleep and it also affects my balance and my bike handling. It's dead annoying too.
> 
> Any advice ?


 
I've had it for 25 years now- avery high pitch whistling in my right ear as well as a sensitivity to loud noises-eg car alarms, dogs barking etc. You do -eventually -get used to it as the brain has an amazing ability to 'adapt' to change and filter out non threatening stimuli. you need to get 'friendly' with it first tho.


----------



## col (27 Mar 2012)

Globalti said:


> I've had it mildly for as long as I can remember but in the last 6 months it had become much louder. It seems to be worst when I'm tired. I ignore it for 99.9% of the time. Suffering from tinnitus is a bit like driving a Land Rover - if the noise irritates you, turn up the radio!


 Mine is more noticeable when Im tired too, a high pitched hiss sort of?


----------



## Globalti (28 Mar 2012)

Yes, it sounds like the very high-pitched hissing ringing sound you used to get from an old TV screen; it's at the very top limit of audibility. 

BTW my Mum has it badly and we discovered that tinnitus is a little-publicised side effect of long-term aspirin use.


----------



## G-Zero (31 Mar 2012)

Sumo1973 said:


> Should one discontinue cycling.


 
It's not stopped any of us from cycling and personally, I find that the wind noise on the bike masks the noise from Tinnitus.

If I was ever told by some expert that stopping cycling would cure the Tinnitus, I would need to go for a long bike ride, to contemplate where my next long bike ride would take me


----------



## henshaw11 (11 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> Yes, it sounds like the very high-pitched hissing ringing sound you used to get from an old TV screen; it's at the very top limit of audibility.


 
Sounds a bit like mine - or the sort of high pitch hiss that you get from a PA system - mine's not too bad but it probably from a combination of using an mp3 player a lot (despite having fairly well isolated earpieces and being careful about volume) and a lot of gig-going. A mate with similar listening habits has it worse and he's splashed out on some custom earplugs (ER15s I think) before it gets more severe.


----------



## Globalti (11 Apr 2012)

What a bunch of sorry old buggers we are on this forum!


----------



## henshaw11 (12 Apr 2012)

Globalti said:


> What a bunch of sorry old buggers we are on this forum!


 
...and we haven't even got to the subject of knees !


----------



## valetillidye (14 Apr 2012)

I've suffered with it for most of my life - I remember watching Blue Peter when I was about 8 (I'm 36 now) and they did a piece on it, at the the time I just assumed that everyone suffered with it, it was a proper life changing moment for me as up until then I'd never really thought about it

I dont even notice it 99% of the time (now I've read this thread its there again!), its mainly when i'm tired. I've had it so long that it doesn't really bother me anymore, although I had an ear infection last year and it seemed to get worse for a few months - its either got better or I'm used to it again. 

The strange thing is that despite this my hearing is pretty good.

The only thing that I wonder is what it would be like to lie in bed at night and for it to be absolutely silent, rather than having this high pitched ringing in my left ear!


----------

